# Vaginal survival kit



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe a lighter note than my last thread. 
How do women carry EDC gear when "gussied up"? 

Shoots hates carrying a purse, and what if it were taken from her? 

Maybe it's crazy, but what about a plastic "bullet" (ladies you know what I mean) filled with kit? Size of a large tampon? Handcuff key, piece of hacksaw blade, shim, razor, etc. Maybe a miniature GPS or cellphone, (like in taken 2) or even a little .22?

Random thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

That seems like a lot of stuff to put up there. I'm no expert however since I've only ever worried about fitting one thing in there.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Maybe a lighter note than my last thread.
> How do women carry EDC gear when "gussied up"?
> 
> Shoots hates carrying a purse, and what if it were taken from her?
> ...


 Not something I would care to do. not only would it be inaccessible most of the time but would be uncomfortable to shove all that stuff up there.

Does your wife carry? there are several options for this. I have a thigh holster that works well when wearing dresses. Normally I wear a tight fitting garment under genes that allow me to carry a small gun tucked in at the waist band. I also have been "blessed" with large breasts so I can carry a number of things undetected.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Cops: Woman concealed loaded gun in vagina

It's already been thought of, Jak!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

check these out for some ideas


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You want her to stick it where!?!? That's the worst idea I've ever heard jak.... OK so stuff those things up your butthole. LoL.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Self serving intent. He knows he is first in line to get her stuff for her.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I can only hope this is posted in jest! What do you think would happen should said container come undone? So not worth the risk. Lots of ways for a woman to carry. I think if you carry it should be on your person and under your care and control 100% of the time. Its a huge responsibility to carry a weapon.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Cops: Woman concealed loaded gun in vagina
> 
> It's already been thought of, Jak!


Exactly the article I thought of too.
I'm not a doctor, but that just shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy gets out his notebook entitled "Threads He Wishes He Had Started" and writes this one down...)


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I hate carrying a purse. I use the thunderwear listed above for firearm carry under pants that can't take a belt. I also have their tank tops and wear those under certain outfits.

For day to day stuff (wallet, phone, knife, keys, even a small firearm) I use this: https://flipbelt.com/. I love it because it is comfortable, inconspicuous and can be worn over or under clothes.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL
I have a lot to say about this but instead I'm going to go get some coffee...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I get gussied up for work every day and don't have to resort to sticking anything up my hoo haw. Tons of options for carrying concealed. And since I really don't like carrying a purse I probably can't carry everything I'd like to carry around every day I have stashes everywhere. Office, car, home etc. Hopefully I can get to one of them. But gun is always on me no matter what I'm wearing. Regardless I am not going to resort to sticking anything up anywhere... well *cough* you know what I mean.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

After a nice date night in town. Dancing, a romantic candlelight dinner and a few adult beverages we head for home and are in the mood. One thing leads to another and the clothes start to come off .Then she says "hold on baby, I need to get the tools, mini GPS and mini 22 out of there real quick..."


Ark: "Has anybody else noticed that that the new gal that always dresses all skimpy has a strange rattling sound when she walk?"

Denton: *gets that crazy look in his eyes* "Yes. Just don't ask to borrow her phone..."

Mish: "And definitely don't ask her for a breathmint!!"


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Some sick minds.... but in all seriousness, it works in prison its not an ideal edc method, but if i really have to get through a pat down, and i know they will not break out the latex gloves, ill bust out the patroleum jelly..


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Also i am not in prison, and have never been. Just making the observation, possibly to my detriment...


----------



## sniffyrockroot (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd like to say, Jake, that perhaps every random thought that crosses your mind does not deserve its own thread. You ought to be ashamed of yourself for posting this one. I've seen some pretty bad posts on the internet before but I think this is a new low. Have you ever thought of stuffing a "bullet" filled with hacksaw and razor blades up your own arse? That's where you should stuff this thread, that's for sure.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy gets out his notebook entitled "Threads He Wishes He Had Started" and writes this one down...)


Slippy's Attorney get out his note book entitled "Threads He Is Glad Slippy Did Not Start" and writes this one down.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Hahahaha! No...... just.... no!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It worked for Austin Powers


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Over the years I have seen strange things carried in the "prison pocket." Never felt tempted to try it. Still don't.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to my world sniffyrockroot, welcome to my world...



sniffyrockroot said:


> I'd like to say, Jake, that perhaps every random thought that crosses your mind does not deserve its own thread. You ought to be ashamed of yourself for posting this one. I've seen some pretty bad posts on the internet before but I think this is a new low. Have you ever thought of stuffing a "bullet" filled with hacksaw and razor blades up your own arse? That's where you should stuff this thread, that's for sure.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Not something I would care to do. not only would it be inaccessible most of the time but would be uncomfortable to shove all that stuff up there.
> 
> Does your wife carry? there are several options for this. I have a thigh holster that works well when wearing dresses. Normally I wear a tight fitting garment under genes that allow me to carry a small gun tucked in at the waist band. *I also have been "blessed" with large breasts so I can carry a number of things undetected.*


Kind of like the 'pencil test' but for fighting tools?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Maybe it's crazy, but what about a plastic "bullet" (ladies you know what I mean)
> Random thought that crossed my mind.


Those "Bullets"- we call them Beach Whistles as they always wash up on shore!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I also have been "blessed" with large breasts so I can carry a number of things undetected.


Not sure Side Kahr believe that.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Not sure Side Kahr believe that.


I'm not really interested in what Side Kahr believes however I hardly ever carry a purse and yet always have cash, ID, debit cards, multi tool,EDC, flashlight extra keys and phone. But don't carry them in my scub pockets. I have to much nurse stuff I put in there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I'm not really interested in what Side Kahr believes however I hardly ever carry a purse and yet always have cash, ID, debit cards, multi tool,EDC, flashlight extra keys and phone. But don't carry them in my scub pockets. I have to much nurse stuff I put in there.


I missed my feisty little big breasted packin' friend, Tired Nurse; good to have you back regularly Ma'am! Don't be takin' no gump from those yahoos!

Slip


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I missed my feisty little big breasted packin' friend, Tired Nurse; good to have you back regularly Ma'am! Don't be takin' no gump from those yahoos!
> 
> Slip


you'll always be my fav Slippy. been busy with summer stuff


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

tell her to carry a purse -and get one for yourself too.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

or let her figure it out it isn't your problem.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

those women of a "small stature" and those of "large stature" seem to have a much easier time concealing things than persons of a "medium stature"

Shoots is not large or tiny. She has hips and tits, a butt and a belly. The curves seem to make carry difficult. she prints everywhere... literally everywhere. her thighs make a "garter" unusable, flash bang doesn't fit comfortably or stop printing, belly bands aren't comfortable and don't stop printing, etc.

When she feels the need to carry, she dresses for carry, baggier and longer shirt, sweater, jacket, etc. 

but, the point was not a problem with carrying, it was having a "convenient" location to store a VERY small amount of kit to help escape a hostage or kidnapping type situation.

I don't suggest carrying a film canister in your undercarriage 24/7. You might be able to carry it in your purse, or bra, or sock, or where ever. In an emergency, you might be able to "relocate" it prior to having all your shit snatched from you, and remove it when needed, or the situation is over.

just an idea.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> those women of a "small stature" and those of "large stature" seem to have a much easier time concealing things than persons of a "medium stature"
> 
> Shoots is not large or tiny. She has hips and tits, a butt and a belly. The curves seem to make carry difficult. she prints everywhere... literally everywhere. her thighs make a "garter" unusable, flash bang doesn't fit comfortably or stop printing, belly bands aren't comfortable and don't stop printing, etc.
> 
> ...


I would definitely consider in the bra then. You can buy or modify them to have "pockets" that you can stash all kinds of things in. I am telling you the area under the boobs is undetectable even with a snug fitting top and you can carry a lot down low in the cleavage area. I have even seen cleavage pockets that you can add to the bra to add personal storage. looks like a lace panel when wearing low cut tops.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I always survive but only with added scars and less $$$


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I was trying to say what jake just did. I dont think any one wants something shoved up in there crawl all day... just when its convenient concelment.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

After a long vacation from the forum, your wonderful Shoots returns to say: I do not approve of this thread. Lol. 

Also, my bra holds quite a bit already, and there's no room for anything else nor is finding a bigger banded bra feasible because my cup size is already hard to find. As far as concealed carry goes, my favorite firearms hold 10+ rounds and are too stick out. "No, I'm not really that glad to see you. That's just my gun poking out..."


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

You beat me to it, I saw that the other day...



RNprepper said:


> Cops: Woman concealed loaded gun in vagina
> 
> It's already been thought of, Jak!


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

After reading this thread for some odd reason missing car keys and a missing wrist watch come to mind. hmmm


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> I would definitely consider in the bra then. You can buy or modify them to have "pockets" that you can stash all kinds of things in. I am telling you the area under the boobs is undetectable even with a snug fitting top and you can carry a lot down low in the cleavage area. I have even seen cleavage pockets that you can add to the bra to add personal storage. looks like a lace panel when wearing low cut tops.


She has tried the flashbang, and I personally witnessed the bump at the bottom center just below the center point where the cups connect.

It's not "printing", it's just uncomfortably apparent that something is there


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

duck tape comes to mind.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> duck tape comes to mind.


You mean at-home hair removal?
:Yikes:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I would definitely consider in the bra then. You can buy or modify them to have "pockets" that you can stash all kinds of things in. I am telling you the area under the boobs is undetectable even with a snug fitting top and you can carry a lot down low in the cleavage area. I have even seen cleavage pockets that you can add to the bra to add personal storage. looks like a lace panel when wearing low cut tops.


Concept is intriguing. Pictures sure would help I can't quite understand the design.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Concept is intriguing. Pictures sure would help I can't quite understand the design.


Hmmmm I would guess that what you want pictures of are the breasts, not the design. For that a simple internet search should find you some.:spank:


----------

